# Shovel ready?



## Steve4031 (Feb 16, 2010)

So when do we start seeing work done? The CREATE projects are shovel ready as some other things around the Midwest.


----------



## jis (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> So when do we start seeing work done? The CREATE projects are shovel ready as some other things around the Midwest.


Day after tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 16, 2010)

jis said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > So when do we start seeing work done? The CREATE projects are shovel ready as some other things around the Midwest.
> ...



THANKS JIS :lol: I'll make sure to drive past Englewood interlocking after school tomorrow to watch them start.


----------



## leemell (Feb 17, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> So when do we start seeing work done? The CREATE projects are shovel ready as some other things around the Midwest.


CA HSR now claims that they will put the shovel in the ground before the end of this year. That is about 18 months earlier than before the Federal HSR funds were committed. DX (not federally funded) is saying that they will start sometime next month or the first week of April.


----------

